# SketchUp for Free?



## SketchUp Guru

SketchUp/Google has just announced that they are offering a free version of SketchUp now. It doesn't have all the capability of V5, which they are now calling Pro but it should be capable of doing a fair amount and I expect most woodwrkers would get a lot of use out of it.

Check out this link: http://www.sketchup.com/?sid=368

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with Google or SketchUp. I'm just a happy SketchUp user.


----------



## Chris Knight

Dave,
Thanks for that - a great link! Not tried it but reading the differences, it doesn't sound like a casual user would be missing a lot.


----------



## Alf

HURRAH! At last I can find out what you lot go on about - not understand it mind you, but at least find out... :lol: 

Time for that CAD/Design forum now...?  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee

And it's available for the Mac too. :lol: 
Andy


----------



## Shady

That's an extraordinary offer - grab it while it's there. Follow the link and check out the video on a) it's power, and b) the brilliant marketing link-up with google earth. Whoever made that association deserves a hefty bonus: right, I'm off to draw my house for google earth... :lol: 

Come on UK woodworkers - we can really make something of our 'where are you' links now...

The reduced functionality appears to only be in fairly esoteric areas, to be honest. A real bargain, IMHO.


----------



## woodshavings

Tried download but didn't work  Said server not found ... gone off line because of demand I wonder?


----------



## gidon

That is fantastic news - thanks. I've almost 0 minutes left on both my trial copies - and had been agonising on whether to splash out or stick to my other tried and tested sketching methods (eh - pen and paper).
I couldn't find any link to download it though - anyone already done so?
Cheers
Gidon

[Edit: here]


----------



## Steve Maskery

Wow! Well there is no excuse now guys & gals. A bit galling for anyone having bought it recently though!

The "missing" bits are not going to affect us at all, really. I've tried the sandbox stuff and got nowhere. Most of us do not need the export stuff either.

I can see there being large numbers of CAD-widows in the near future.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve Maskery

One thing I've noticed, though, to zoom in in Sketchup I roll my mouse towards me, to zoom in in Google Earth I have to roll it the other way.

But I'm not going to start my day by being Mr Grumpy.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Shady

That '3D warehouse' link might save some effort too: this link popped up when I searched it for 'table'...
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=a50b2f089ad8d0225c1351f6aaf40ea5

All sorts of stuff in there...  (edit - good grief - google themselves have populated it with hundreds of models: 120 different tables to import into plans etc.... 'board' gives this link, which includes plywood 4x8 sheets...
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/search?q=board&btnG=Search+3D+Warehouse)


----------



## Steve Maskery

... and for those who need an M8 Bristol Lever for their jigs...

Cheers
Steve


----------



## woodshavings

downloaded it now ..... wow - it certainly seems good and for free!
The tutorial is certainly easy.


----------



## gidon

I've had quick play - they seem to have been very fair on the features they've left out of the free version. With most of them being genuinely more useful for people using it commercially / professionally (for which you must use the Pro version anyway). I can't see many features that I'd miss personally ... yet.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Gee, I thought there might at least be a few people who would be a little excited. Maybe no one cares about free stuff.


  


I haven't downloaded the free version (and probably won't) but I'll be happy to try assist any of you who do as I have for others. If you ask for a how to or something please let me know what version you have. Unless it has been changed, V4 won't open V5 files.

Enjoy it all.


----------



## Chris Knight

Steve,
Fame at last - a lever in 3D warehouse! I reckon we should have a comp - first one to get a model rated in the most popular category(according to Google's list).


----------



## George_N

woodshavings":37ipbnx7 said:


> Tried download but didn't work  Said server not found ... gone off line because of demand I wonder?



I've found the same thing. I'll try again later when the rush has died down. I tried the trial version and liked it but not enough to part with £300 for it.

cheers

George


----------



## Colin C

Dave R
Thamk very much for the post as I have always had trouble with the cad program that I have ( just can get my head around it ) :? :? .
I have had a little play with this and it seems much easier \/


----------



## Pete W

Just downloaded it from this link:
http://sketchup.google.com/thankyou_win.html

Seems to be working from there.


----------



## Taffy Turner

Dave,

Thanks for the heads-up. I have downloaded it and played around with it - it seems very easy to use, especially when compared with AutoCAD!!!!

One question - is it possible to import 2D AutoCAD models into sketchup to convert into 3D? I have been completely defeated by AutoCAD's 3D functions - made my head explode!

Regards

Gary


----------



## Shady

Taffy: not quite sure: 

The export functions are restricted in the free version, but the help files appear to suggest that you can import most stuff:



> SketchUp allows you to import 3D models, such as DWG and DXF CAD files, for placement within your model. Import a file using the Import menu item in the File menu.





> SketchUp allows you to import 2D raster images, including JPEG and BMP, for placement within your model Import a file using the Import menu item in the File menu.



Does that help? I reckon 'try it and see' should answer you... :wink:


----------



## Chris Knight

The really great thing about Free Sketchup is that my grandson now has a copy so he'll soon be able to help me out when I get stuck! :lol:


----------



## mahking51

As SteveM pointed out, I'm just a tad ticked off after spending £200 odd quid last month....
No sign of the release then....
regards
martin


----------



## Colin C

mahking51":2cprvasm said:


> As SteveM pointed out, I'm just a tad ticked off after spending £200 odd quid last month....
> No sign of the release then....
> regards
> martin


Try complaining to them about it , it like when nintendo ( games consel ) released the N64 for £600 and two weeks later it weht down to £300. Some peolpe did get some money back, give it a try


----------



## Gill

Wow! Even I can use this program :shock: !

Thanks for pointing it out.

Gill


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Taffy, I haven't downloaded the free version so I don't know about import capability. Look under File>Import and see if there are options for DXF and DWG files. that's the easiest way to get an answer.

Martin, I believe the free version does not allow the use of Ruby scripts some of which are marvelous tools. Some things that you can do with the scripts can't or can't easily be done without them. Weld.rb is a good example.

You also have the option to export 2D images (JPG, PNG, etc.) at much higher than screen resolution. The free version won't do that. I think you'll find with time you'll be happy you have SketchUp 5 Pro on your computer. I imagine some others will decide they want those capabilities and upgrade. I suppose that's what Google hopes, too.


----------



## Jake

Is there a good place to look for explanations of what Ruby scripts are around, what they do and how to use them, Dave?


----------



## Shady

Dave, I'm pretty sure, from a quick skim of the help file, that it does support Ruby in the free version - it's not annotated as 'pro only', which sounds brilliant. I get the impression that the differences have been very carefully focused on precisely the output issues that a professional user would need - resolution, export etc - and precious little other functionality has been damaged. Biggest 'non-professional' omission appears to be the 'TIN' terrain capability, so you're limited to displaying your work on a flat background, in the first instance... I can live with that....


----------



## Argee

Am I missing something? It's an eight-hour trial version, as far as I can see, which could already be had from several sites. :?: :?: 

Ray.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Try these links Jake:

http://www.crai.archi.fr/RubyLibraryDep ... _Depot.htm
http://su.plugins.ro/
http://members.cox.net/rick.wilson/

There are quite a number of scripts available on those three sites.

Also take a look at the Scripts section of the downloads on the SU site.

I use these scripts frequently:

weld (welds line segments and arcs--whatever edges are selected--together)
pipe along a path
tube along a path 
apply to (Allows you to get a component definition from one component and apply it to another. Very handy when you decide to make components of things that weren't previous done.)
curve stitcher 2.1 (creates faces between two curves)
make faces
delete co planar edges
trim extend to

There's a bunch of selection tools to allow you to select by type of entity.
there's a goup of projection tools that allow you to project lines to faces or whatever.

Lots and lots of tools out there.


----------



## Newbie_Neil

Hi Ray



Argee":1dlod6nx said:


> Am I missing something? It's an eight-hour trial version, as far as I can see, which could already be had from several sites.



There is a new free version which is not limited to eight hours.

This takes you straight to the Google Sketchup download page.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Jake

Thanks Dave, some reading for me over the weekend!


----------



## Argee

Newbie_Neil":35cxrrqr said:


> This takes you straight to the Google Sketchup download page.


Thanks, Neil. The first link, by the OP, was to the 8-hour trial, hence my scepticism.

Ray.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Who you calling "OP"? 

Sorry if I gave a bad link. Hope you're all set now.

Dave


----------



## StevieB

I'm guessing OP meant original poster rathr than old person Dave  

Steve


----------



## dennyk

I just an email from CNET, it has the link for the free sketchup


----------

